# transfert Apps sur nouveau macbook



## gling38 (4 Août 2012)

Bjr,

J'ai un Ipad que j'utilise en autonomie et que je synchronisais avec un PC via Itunes. Sur cet Ipad j'ai mal d'apps qui sont passées en gratuite de manière temporaire, ainsi que des podcasts.

Je viens d'acheter un macbook et je souhaite le synchroniser avec la nouvelle machine. ET là grand désespoir : la synchro des éléments achetés sont OK, mais tout le reste rien  si ce n'est un message d'Itunes me disant qu'il allait synchroniser le contenu de l'Itunes du nouveau macbook (qui est vide) et donc d'effacer le contenu de l'Ipad !!!

Existe-t-il un moyen de faire l'inverse : remplir le contenu du nouveau macbook avec mon ancien Ipad y compris les apps gratuites et les podcast....

Merci d'avance pour vos contributions et votre aide.


----------



## Superlussa (8 Août 2012)

Pour les applications il suffit de faire "transférer les achats"
(Clic doit su l'iPad dans iTunes)
+ tu fais aussi sauvegarde sur ton Mac (tjrs clic droit iPad dans iTunes)
Comme ça t'auras tout sauf les musiques et les vidéo qu'il faut transférer à la main depuis ton PC
(Quoi que en cas d'urgence il me semble qu'il existe des softs pour récupérer la bibliothèque qui se trouve sur un iBidule)
En espérant avoir été utile

Cdlt


----------

